# 2006 BowTech "Tribute Cam Timing"?



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Does not matter how many dots are showing at brace, dont let anyone tell you it does.


Cams have to be synced and timed at full draw, dont let them tell you they dont.


Since the cams are slaved together, when you make an adjustment to one, it really slightly effects both.


Hope this helps.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

First I would like to Thank all those who gave me advise on how to sync the cams on my Tribute.

My specs: Winner Choice strings and cables, Sped modes, 28.5 dl and 65.08# on digital scale. Arrow weight 365gr.

Before retiming the cams shoot 292fps.

After 301fps. 

Tuned per infor given. 
I had the shop sync the cams per info given. I had them set the draw stops on the modules so both cams contacted their respective cables at the same time as the bow was drawn. Then had them set the adjustable draw stop to contact the limb when the drawstops on the modules are about 1/16 in. from making contact with the cables. This will allow for the compression of the O-Ring on the draw stop and should cause the drawstops on the modules to just touch the cables when the O-Ring is compressed. The shop was very cool and ok with my request and allowed me to watch. Thumbs up to Adams Archery!!!

I think 9fps is a good gain from just retiming the cams!


----------

